# Cyclist killed in Orange County, NC; Memorial ride tonight



## TrekingPirate (Mar 10, 2005)

Please pass this on to anyone who might be interested:


***********************
Cycling Community-

We have lost another cyclist today. If you have not heard the news, a local Durham cyclist was killed this morning when an SUV hit them on Pleasant Green Road in Orange County....just west of Durham. (http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=6182098)

Bull City Cycling is organizing a short road ride today in honor of our fallen friend.

Please join us at 5:30pm today as we roll out from Durham 
(Note: This ride is replacing our normal Tuesday Evening training ride.)

Our route is as follows:
-Meet at 639 Broad Street in Durham (The Bicycle Chain and Whole Foods Shopping Center)
-Head out of town on Erwin Road to Morreene Road to American Village
-American Village to Neal Road
-Neal Road to Bennett Memorial Road
-Bennett Memorial Road to Hwy 70
-Hwy 70 to Old NC 10
-Old NC10 to Mt Herman Church Road
-Mt. Herman Church Road to Pleasant Green Road

On Pleasant Green we will ride to Ebenezer Church Road and pause.

After we will return to Durham.

I know this is short notice. Please spread the word to all.

Our hope is to honor our friend and raise awareness for bicycles.

Thank you and please pass the word on......

Bull City Cycling Team

****************************
bull city cycling team - durham, nc
www.bullcitycycling.blogspot.com
****************************


----------



## Joelio34 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm very sorry to here that, hope it wasn't anyone close to you... We have an OC in Florida (I live there) and title scared me for a sec as I know most of the people over there.

Have a good ride in their honor.


----------



## TrekingPirate (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you for the thoughts. For those who are interested, there are a couple stories here.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Damn...sorry I missed this.  I ride those roads regularly and with a friend of friend that lives right outside the house where this happened.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Nice video Bull City guys...so sorry I missed this.

http://abclocal.go.com/wtvd/story?section=news/local&id=6183036


----------



## TrekingPirate (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks guys. This was a pretty quickly thrown-together ride -- we first heard about Clive's death about 11, and the first emails didn't go out until 3 or so -- so I'm sure that there are a lot more people that would like to have been involved that just didn't find out in time. I'm sure there will be other memorials over the next few days, and I'll be sure to post anything I hear about up here.

Be careful out there.


----------

